# Irina Sharipova walking the runway at the 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London, 02.12.2014 (x4)



## Toolman (4 Dez. 2014)

​


----------



## koftus89 (9 Dez. 2014)

traumhaft. danke.


----------



## cloudbox (22 Jan. 2019)

Thanks for Irina!


----------



## tht_ber (13 Feb. 2019)

Süsses Model


----------



## Jepson123 (6 Okt. 2020)

just stunning.


----------

